# 04 Grand Prix GTP remote starter???



## scott0417 (Dec 22, 2009)

I just bought a 2004 grand prix gtp yesterday, and it came with this key fab thing that is shown in the pic. I cannot figure out what it is, i believe it is a remote start. I tried many different combinations to try and get it to work, however, it will not start the car. The actual key fab lights up when you press the button, so I know that it works, but like i said it will not do anything to the car. Anybody seen this before, and know if it is a remote start?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, look for any names, numbers on the remote, and post them.

Also the car audio section will be a better section for this question as its more geared towards this type of stuffs.


----------



## scott0417 (Dec 22, 2009)

There is no names, numbers, or anything on the remote.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

scott0417 said:


> There is no names, numbers, or anything on the remote.


 Best bet is to go to a car audio place see if they will look at it for you, the fact it isn't working now probably means they just disconnected it or removed it and for got the remote.


----------

